# No one enjoys gymcelling. If we could take a pill to get fit and muscled, all gyms would go bankrupt.



## Limerencel (Mar 12, 2019)

.


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 12, 2019)

Speak for yourself lazy fuck


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 12, 2019)

True

But

Doing sport and especially lifting heavy weights give you the benefit to clear your mind and help you being a better social animal. That s why any legit male needs to train.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> .


if we guys could take a pill to get attractive, we would fuck giga stacies all day


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

I love working out, OP is not only gay, but fat and lazy to boot.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> I love working out, OP is not only gay, but fat and lazy to boot.


How can you get so triggered because of a simple statement? Incels are legit becoming more annoying than feminists


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

gymcelling is the most fun part of my day


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> How can you get so triggered because of a simple statement? Incels are legit becoming more annoying than feminists


i literally said "op is a faggot" and you think i'm offended?


----------



## deciduoustree (Mar 12, 2019)

no. weightlifting and physical activity is probably the only thing that actually makes me happy. its all challenge and improvement, and it clears my head and lets me focus on stuff that really matters.

you are a soyboy


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 12, 2019)

I do enjoy it, not some exercises tho.


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 12, 2019)

This should be in offtopic but i agree that mass majorty dont enjoj the gym


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> I love working out, OP is not only gay, but fat and lazy to boot.


I actually gymcel. But I do not claim to enjoy it.
However, I do enjoy the spoils that are a results from gymcelling (looking fit, girls and people treating me better).
Faggot.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 12, 2019)

I don’t gymcel anymore but back when I used to my favorite part about it was feeling a sense of accomplishment. I’m sure others feel the same.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> I actually gymcel. I do not enjoy it.
> But I do enjoy the spoils that are a results from gymcelling (looking fit, girls and people treating me better).
> Faggot.


That's weird, no dopamine or anything, faggot?


----------



## kobecel (Mar 12, 2019)

COPE


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 12, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I don’t gymcel anymore but back when I used to my favorite part about it was feeling a sense of accomplishment. I’m sure others feel the same.


That sense of accomplishment is because you are aware this will result in a more fit body, and thus will attract more femoids.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 12, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Speak for yourself lazy fuck





UndercovrNormie said:


> I love working out, OP is not only gay, but fat and lazy to boot.





ZyzzReincarnate said:


> gymcelling is the most fun part of my day





deciduoustree said:


> no. weightlifting and physical activity is probably the only thing that actually makes me happy. its all challenge and improvement, and it clears my head and lets me focus on stuff that really matters.
> 
> you are a soyboy



Cope cope fucking cope,u don't enjoy gym,u enjoy the results that come from it,

Some people say they love their job but would 100% quit if there was no pay,

This thread is just common sense tbh and didn't need to be made.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Cope cope fucking cope,u don't enjoy gym,u enjoy the results that come from it,
> 
> Some people say they love their job but would 100% quit if there was no pay,
> 
> This thread is just common sense tbh and didn't need to be made.


Working out seriously doesn't feel good?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Cope cope fucking cope,u don't enjoy gym,u enjoy the results that come from it,
> 
> Some people say they love their job but would 100% quit if there was no pay,
> 
> This thread is just common sense tbh and didn't need to be made.


LOL WHAT?

i actually legitimately enjoy working out. i'd make more gains if i took rest days but i dont because ill be bored all day. getting a pump and lifting heavy weight is fun as fuck srs


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i actually legitimately enjoy working out. i'd make more gains if i took rest days but i dont because ill be bored all day. getting a pump and lifting heavy weight is fun as fuck srs


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 12, 2019)

Idk
When I drink alone and mix it with gymcelling,it boosts up my mood straight up into the moon


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 12, 2019)

I enjoy it, especially when I listen to music which gets me pumped. Disproving your statement.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

Everyone in this thread is a nigger.
Dedsrs.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

I like it ngl


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Everyone in this thread is a nigger.
> Dedsrs.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> View attachment 29303


idk how the thought of someone enjoying exercise is impossible to you, its probably from rotting 24/7 ur entire life u actually cant even comprehend people doing something else


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

I like gymceling tbh


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> idk how the thought of someone enjoying exercise is impossible to you, its probably from rotting 24/7 ur entire life u actually cant even comprehend people doing something else


Cope. I have a corporate job. And as I said earlier, I gymcel myself. I do not enjoy gymcelling, but I do enjoy the effecs that a gymcelled body give me.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 12, 2019)

Gymcelling is what makes you feel like a man imo
What sucks is it can make you sweat alot,which leads to balding
Hair > Body


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> Cope. I have a corporate job. And as I said earlier, I gymcel myself. I do not enjoy gymcelling, but I do enjoy the effecs that a gymcelled body give me.


then you're low t


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> That sense of accomplishment is because you are aware this will result in a more fit body, and thus will attract more femoids.


no, man. I know it's over, I still like going to the gym


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

*I partly agree with your post, genetically superior males enjoy gym genuinely tbh ngl that's why @ZyzzReincarnate is most vocal
If he was 5'7 with shit frame he would opened this post and pretend he didn't read*.
Brutal.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Cope cope fucking cope,u don't enjoy gym,u enjoy the results that come from it,
> 
> Some people say they love their job but would 100% quit if there was no pay,
> 
> This thread is just common sense tbh and didn't need to be made.





DeformAspergerCel said:


> no, man. I know it's over, I still like going to the gym


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 12, 2019)

*FACT: *If you don't enjoy going to the gym, you will never see the gains you are hoping for. Passion is king


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> then you're low t


My natural testosterone is 1000+


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> i literally said "op is a faggot" and you think i'm offended?


@Curious0 is a soyboy who can't take insults and assumes everyone he talks to Is a bitter incel despite looking like shit objectively


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> My natural testosterone is 1000+


you're lying because if it was then you would enjoy working out


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Curious0 is a soyboy who can't take insults and assumes everyone he talks to Is a bitter incel despite looking like shit objectively


The kind of guy who'd report you on incels.is for being a fakecel if you disagreed with him lol?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> The kind of guy who'd report you on incels.is for being a fakecel if you disagreed with him lol?


Either that or one that posts here just to farm karma from inceltears lol. The way he uses incels disparagingly signals he's a cuck


----------



## jefferson (Mar 12, 2019)

I enjoy it but if I could take a pill to get jacked then I wouldnt be able to justiy the waste of time. Roids make it easier though, pretty much just doing 50 min pump and fluff workouts 5 times per week atm.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Either that or one that posts here just to farm karma from inceltears lol. The way he uses incels disparagingly signals he's a cuck


Unlike these salty incels, I respect womyn!


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Unlike these salty incels, I respect womyn!


 even tho they won't look at him due to his horrificly fucked facr


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Curious0 is a soyboy who can't take insults and assumes everyone he talks to Is a bitter incel despite looking like shit objectively


I say all the time that I'm a 3/10 incel. You legit can't insult me by attacking my looks lmao. It's the very reason I'm on here. I wouldn't be on here if I was a Chad. 

Don't call me a soyboy though. Can't take you seriously after having heard your little bitch voice and seeing you inflate your height. Suddenly you grew 1.5 inches huh?

I hope you suffer to death, pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I say all the time that I'm a 3/10 incel. You legit can't insult me by attacking my looks lmao. It's the very reason I'm on here. I wouldn't be on here if I was a Chad.
> 
> Don't call me a soyboy though. Can't take you seriously after having heard your little bitch voice and seeing you inflate your height. Suddenly you grew 1.5 inches huh?
> 
> I hope you suffer to death, pathetic piece of shit.


Consider crying more for me... oh you're already doing it. Good first step. Now please go back to incel tears


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Consider crying more for me... oh you're already doing it. Good first step. Now please go back to incel tears


Why the fuck should I go back to incel tears? I've been an incels.is user for a year now, if you didn't know already.
You're actually crying for me right now. And UndercovrNormie is obviously sucking your dick right now and you apparently enjoy getting your dick sucked on here, faggot. 

You literally began hating me when I disagreed with you on a Derma roller post. So fucking childish. 

Now you made me hate you to death. Congrats.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> even tho they won't look at him due to his horrificly fucked facr


Girls don't care about your face, it's your personality that matters (and how much you shower)


----------



## xz90 (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> gymcelling is the most fun part of my day


even before eating and going to sleep?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Girls don't care about your face, it's your personality that matters (and how much you shower)
> View attachment 29335


Over for people with good face. All about bersonaliti


xz90 said:


> even before eating and going to sleep?


We really aren't eating all that much as summer is upon us


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Over for people with good face. All about bersonaliti


Which is funny because before feminism was "cool" they were posting on myspace about how "nice guys finish last and they go for jocks instead of great guys like me"


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Which is funny because before feminism was "cool" they were posting on myspace about how "nice guys finish last and they go for jocks instead of great guys like me"


Yeah I mean I know they still know the truth because they're still ugly and get treated like doormats


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I mean I know they still know the truth because they're still ugly and get treated like doormats


Just as blackpilled as us with extra coping, they just don't realise it lol.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Just as blackpilled as us with extra coping, they just don't realise it lol.


Yeah tbh


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I mean I know they still know the truth because they're still ugly and get treated like doormats


HAHAHHAHAH im laughing daily from your comments lmao


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> HAHAHHAHAH im laughing daily from your comments lmao


I've really stepped up the dark triad in my posting against soys. They will fear ne


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I've really stepped up the dark triad in my posting against soys. They will fear ne


ahahahahha man i laughed so much.


----------



## Madness (Mar 12, 2019)

I would just go to the gym and fuck around. I’ll do that once and while still


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> ahahahahha man i laughed so much.


Kek fuel for us suicide fuel for them ???


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I've really stepped up the dark triad in my posting against soys. They will fear ne


You're coping hard dude. You're literally the definition of a soyboy. 
High body fat. 
Bitch voice. 
Easily triggered. 
No masculine feature whatsoever. 
Spending all day on this forum. 
Getting your dick sucked. 

If you're actually seriously thinking I'm bluepilled you seriously need to check my posts on incels


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I say all the time that I'm a 3/10 incel. You legit can't insult me by attacking my looks lmao. It's the very reason I'm on here. I wouldn't be on here if I was a Chad.
> 
> Don't call me a soyboy though. Can't take you seriously after having heard your little bitch voice and seeing you inflate your height. Suddenly you grew 1.5 inches huh?
> 
> I hope you suffer to death, pathetic piece of shit.



The really funny part for me was seeing a pic of his girlfriend. This self-proclaimed 'Chad' was actually an incel until 18, has a laycount of *one*, and the girl is 100% normie tier level who copes with several layers of filters. 

Literally the average normfaggot mogs him in sexual success. Just remember that whenever he's giving it the billy big bollocks - he is, by any standards above truecel ones - a complete and utter failure.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 12, 2019)

Gymcel is life


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The really funny part for me was seeing a pic of his girlfriend. This self-proclaimed 'Chad' was actually an incel until 18, has a laycount of *one*, and the girl is 100% normie tier level who copes with several layers of filters.
> 
> Literally the average normfaggot mogs him in sexual success. Just remember that whenever he's giving it the billy big bollocks - he is, by any standards above truecel ones - a complete and utter failure.


He obviously is a failure. Like everybody of us. No successful person would have thousands of posts on such a forum. He needs the validation on here as he doesn't get validated in reallife. It works since everybody but you is sucking his dick on here. It literally feels like this forum is full of gay people who need each other's validation to maintain a glimpse of self-esteem. 

I think it's funny how he's progressively frauded more and more to get more attention. Just a few months ago he claimed to be 6'2.now suddenly he's 6'4.

Hes a stupid narcissistic cunt who starts hating a person once the person disagrees with him on something.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The really funny part for me was seeing a pic of his girlfriend. This self-proclaimed 'Chad' was actually an incel until 18, has a laycount of *one*, and the girl is 100% normie tier level who copes with several layers of filters.
> 
> Literally the average normfaggot mogs him in sexual success. Just remember that whenever he's giving it the billy big bollocks - he is, by any standards above truecel ones - a complete and utter failure.


your only lays were disgusting subhuman gooks with fucked up teeth in a 3rd world country yet you have the audacity to flame him for being in an LTR with a girl he has feelings for? ur coping harder than anyone on this forum


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> You're coping hard dude. You're literally the definition of a soyboy.
> High body fat.
> Bitch voice.
> Easily triggered.
> ...


Oh jeez give it a rest ??
God even your insults are pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> your only lays were disgusting subhuman gooks with fucked up teeth in a 3rd world country yet you have the audacity to flame him for being in an LTR with a girl he has feelings for? ur coping harder than anyone on this forum


The crucial difference is that he claims or claimed to be an incel while Nibba claims to be a potential slayer.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> The crucial difference is that he claims or claimed to be an incel while Nibba claims to be a potential slayer.


he clearly fucking is, have you not seen afrikancel's tinder experiment with his pictures? that is factual evidence he is a slayer lmfao


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Oh jeez give it a rest ??
> God even your insults are pathetic


"no masculine features" he said to them man who injects human growth hormones into his body.

Also, speaking of HGH, do I inject it like a vaccine, or like gear (into the bloodstream)?


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

holy shit where is the popcorn when its needed

@Curious0 & @itsOVER VS @Nibba


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 12, 2019)

I haven't eaten for 15 days


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> I haven't eaten for 15 days


just ate couscous keep crying for me


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> he clearly fucking is, have you not seen afrikancel's tinder experiment with his pictures? that is factual evidence he is a slayer lmfao


Let them talk. Both are peanut framed subhumans. @Curious0 @itsOVER instead of fighting behind a keyboard get in tinychat or add me on snap and argue with me like men


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> I haven't eaten for 15 days


im sorry bro


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> "no masculine features" he said to them man who injects human growth hormones into his body.
> 
> Also, speaking of HGH, do I inject it like a vaccine, or like gear (into the bloodstream)?


Usually it's subQ injections


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> holy shit where is the popcorn when its needed
> 
> @Curious0 & @itsOVER VS @Nibba


LOL you forgot the 20 other people on Nibba's side


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> He obviously is a failure. Like everybody of us. No successful person would have thousands of posts on such a forum. He needs the validation on here as he doesn't get validated in reallife. It works since everybody but you is sucking his dick on here. It literally feels like this forum is full of gay people who need each other's validation to maintain a glimpse of self-esteem.
> 
> I think it's funny how he's progressively frauded more and more to get more attention. Just a few months ago he claimed to be 6'2.now suddenly he's 6'4.
> 
> Hes a stupid narcissistic cunt who starts hating a person once the person disagrees with him on something.



Yep.

16 THOUSAND posts in 7 months. Average of 76 posts a fucking day. Actual Chads don't waste a minute of their time on internet forums, let alone racking up 16k in a relatively short amount of time.

It's laughable he actually speaks as though he's highly desirable to women, and it's kinda depressing that so many have bought into it. The results just don't back him up. Incel until 18, LTR'd his first shag who he plans to marry. Sounds like a low tier normie who is desperate to lock down the only whiff of pussy he's ever had, not a Chad with options.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 12, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> I haven't eaten for 15 days


i haven't paid my taxes since june 2012


Nibba said:


> Usually it's subQ injections


Oh, okay.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

oh fuck nibba vs curious. this is what i need from this site


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> your only lays were disgusting subhuman gooks with fucked up teeth in a 3rd world country yet you have the audacity to flame him for being in an LTR with a girl he has feelings for? ur coping harder than anyone on this forum



I have certainly fucked better girls than your idol, but even if I hadn't, that wouldn't change the fact that his level of success is very low. That's something that applies whether the one assessing his result is a 1/10 perma virgin, a 5/10 normie with a girlfriend, or Chico Lachowski himself.

You're too low IQ to understand this idea tho. Too many roids have permanently fucked with your reasoning skills. You, like your idol, are nothing more than failures coping with the gym, hoping one day to ascend out of the pit.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> oh fuck nibba vs curious. this is what i need from this site


@Curious0 it's a losing battle give up. You look like shit and your face is absolutely mangled from all that acne. And of course the only other person agreeing with you is @itsOVER who's only method of having sex is with subhuman 0/10 gooks in Thailand while starving himself while I eat like a king and still look leaner than he ever will.
And flaming me for being in LTR is laughable. I'm sure both would kill for a virgin JB girlfriend, something they will never get. Of course I get approached weekly and get texts like this often but sure yeah I'm just narcissist


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I have certainly fucked better girls than your idol, but even if I hadn't, that wouldn't change the fact that his level of success is very low. That's something that applies whether the one assessing his result is a 1/10 perma virgin, a 5/10 normie with a girlfriend, or Chico Lachowski himself.
> 
> You're too low IQ to understand this idea tho. Too many roids have permanently fucked with your reasoning skills. You, like your idol, are nothing more than failures coping with the gym, hoping one day to ascend out of the pit.


lmfao he's not my idol he's my friend you fucking retard, even if he wasn't he still mogs you to oblivion and giga outslays you.

https://looksmax.org/threads/catfishing-jbs-as-nibba-on-tinder-pictures-included-high-cortisol.8904/
call me low iq all you want this is factual evidence that he is a slayer that you cant deny. its over for you, subhuman framecel genetic abomination small fry ugly fuck.


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Let them talk. Both are peanut framed subhumans. @Curious0 @itsOVER instead of fighting behind a keyboard get in tinychat or add me on snap and argue with me like men



Tinychat. 

Snapchat 

There's no argument here whatsoever, you were - as you have said yourself - a virgin until 18, fucked one girl, LTR'd her, and you plan to marry her. Not the results of a Chad, and without results, nothing you claim you _could_ do matters one little bit. Because you see, every fucking normie on the entire planet copes that he _could_ get a ton of pussy if he wanted, but for reasons xy and z _chooses_ not to. They're all delusional, just as you are.

No Chad results = you're not a Chad.


Nibba said:


> @Curious0 it's a losing battle give up. You look like shit and your face is absolutely mangled from all that acne. And of course the only other person agreeing with you is @itsOVER who's only method of having sex is with subhuman 0/10 gooks in Thailand while starving himself while I eat like a king and still look leaner than he ever will.
> And flaming me for being in LTR is laughable. I'm sure both would kill for a virgin JB girlfriend, something they will never get. Of course I get approached weekly and get texts like this often but sure yeah I'm just narcissist
> View attachment 29386



I'm not necessarily flaming for you being in a relationship. I'm simply calling you out for acting like some Chad slayer, when you have the results of a low tier normie.

If your gf was indeed a virgin (something that is, regrettably, unverifiable), I would still mog you on that score by 4 virgins. If it's the jailbait part that's important, you're mogged by 3 points. If we were to take total lifetime slays, you're mogged by 38 points - and the crucial part is, I still don't go around here claiming to be some great destroyer of pussy who is irresistible to women, whereas you do, despite your results which are worse than the average normie - who gets laid a couple of years earlier than you, and likely has an extra couple of slays by your current age too.

Not interested in muh texts, muh IOI's, muh shoulda woulda coulda type normie ramblings. Only actual results matter - yours are nothing special at all.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Curious0 it's a losing battle give up. You look like shit and your face is absolutely mangled from all that acne. And of course the only other person agreeing with you is @itsOVER who's only method of having sex is with subhuman 0/10 gooks in Thailand while starving himself while I eat like a king and still look leaner than he ever will.
> And flaming me for being in LTR is laughable. I'm sure both would kill for a virgin JB girlfriend, something they will never get. Of course I get approached weekly and get texts like this often but sure yeah I'm just narcissist
> View attachment 29386


There's no winning or losing in this battle lol. I'm probably not taking it as seriously as you are. 
I don't know if you have read my posts on here before but if you did, you would know that I always claimed to be an incel so your points don't really change anything. 
You should just accept that you're really hypocritical. 
Why do you make an acne mega thread when you proceed to hate on someone for having acne? 
You stating that I'm ugly doesn't invalidate the arguments I've previously made regarding your hypocrisy. How about you counterargue them instead of merely attacking my looks? 
I'm well aware of my stance in the dating market so you repeatedly insulting me based on looks is really pointless.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

no responds from TEAM Nibba yet. Where are your friends when you need them? Nobody of Nibbas clan is responding: Is it over?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> no responds from TEAM Nibba yet.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> no responds from TEAM Nibba yet. Where are your friends when you need them? Nobody of Nibbas clan is responding: Is it over?



The site needs this tbh ngl


----------



## Soontm (Mar 12, 2019)

Ye gymcelling is pretty boring and people only love it because of „muh pump“. And this coming from a former gymcell. 

Competitive sports are faaar more entertaining and enjoyable. No better feeling than busting your ass off in training and rek the enemy on matchday. Nowadays gymcelling for me is only to get better functionally but muscles are a welcomed byproduct nonetheless


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 29402
> ?



Fuark


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

It seem likes that @dogtown @RedPilledStemcel are on the side of TEAM @Curious0 & the asian fucker @itsOVER. I am really excited if clan members of team nibba will respond to that and defend his brother.

I AM EXCITED


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> It seem likes that @dogtown @RedPilledStemcel are on the side of TEAM @Curious0 & the asian fucker @itsOVER. I am really excited if clan members of team nibba will respond to that and defend his brother.
> 
> I AM EXCITED


I think we're just neutral spectators. Don't drag me into this.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> It seem likes that @dogtown @RedPilledStemcel are on the side of TEAM @Curious0 & the asian fucker @itsOVER. I am really excited if clan members of team nibba will respond to that and defend his brother.
> 
> I AM EXCITED



I have no side, both parties are giving good entertainment


RedPilledStemcel said:


> I think we're just neutral spectators. Don't drag me into this.



This


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Interesting



damn tyrone


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> damn tyrone


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 12, 2019)

maybe for core exercises the rest its actually fun to work out, considering the benefits


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 12, 2019)

This thread is trash



randy santel gang out


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

@theropeking did you see bbctakeover armadylbrah dox thread. X1000 more autism than here.


----------



## StressShady (Mar 12, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> .



I feel good tho


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> @theropeking did you see bbctakeover armadylbrah dox thread. X1000 more autism than here.



THAT was legendary, yes.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

theropeking said:


> THAT was legendary, yes.


link?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 12, 2019)

lifting ruined my life


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> link?


Seconding this


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lifting ruined my life


sorry bro


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Seconding this


just realized you should put manlet in your sig because clearly you are one


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> just realized you should put manlet in your sig because clearly you are one


Uh...ok


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Uh...ok
> View attachment 29429


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 29430


Tbh


----------



## Madness (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Tbh


You should have stayed in tinychat we had a good talk


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> You should have stayed in tinychat we had a good talk


The voicemog was too strong


----------



## Madness (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The voicemog was too strong


Ik I was worried I was gonna make you guys rope tbh


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> You should have stayed in tinychat we had a good talk


Wish I could homie


----------



## Madness (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Wish I could homie


I voice revealed it was epic


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 12, 2019)

Gymcelling, like any other physical activity, releases endorphins and other shits that makes you happy and etc. Sure there are a lot of people who doesn't like working out and prefer running, footballing, swimming and such, but the majority of people who already workout like it.


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

All of you are cucks with autism compared to this charismatic hyper NT big skulled pretty boy mogging machine bad boy slayer who slays 7s and 8s regularly, over for all of you GET MOGGED




Mods free him fuckers @Arceus300


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> epic


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

@Limerencel btw roids with no exercise work better than natty gymcelling, this already exists lol


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 13, 2019)

I agree with OP, I hate being in the gym five days a week, but I do it. I'd rather take a pill and spend that time on hobbies or talking to girls. It's called working out, not funning out.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm a gymcel as well and I hate it. Why? Because if I don't do it I will get mogged to shit. Pure fear is what is driving me.


----------



## Absi (Mar 16, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Speak for yourself lazy fuck


This


----------



## crunch (Mar 16, 2019)

I like going and seeing my strength increasing and getting new PR's


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 16, 2019)

Again you can literally take steroids and not workout to get more gains than natty gymcelling.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 16, 2019)

Coping said:


> All of you are cucks with autism compared to this charismatic hyper NT big skulled pretty boy mogging machine bad boy slayer who slays 7s and 8s regularly, over for all of you GET MOGGED
> View attachment 29439
> View attachment 29440
> View attachment 29441
> ...



TBH I didn't think he was actually that successful with prime women. I remember him getting mediocre PSL ratings too.

Just goes to show how important harmony is.


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 16, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> TBH I didn't think he was actually that successful with prime women. I remember him getting mediocre PSL ratings too.
> 
> Just goes to show how important harmony is.



Cope he is super good looking


----------



## Autist (Mar 16, 2019)

Legit, I quit for a few months and only went if one of my friends did.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 16, 2019)

i take ritalin as preworkout and legit enjoy the pain like a mazochist


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 16, 2019)

hebbewem said:


> Cope he is super good looking



I mean obviously he is very good looking to women if he can fuck women like that

I was just pointing out how funny it is that he got medicore PSL ratings when he first started posting his pics here.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 16, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i take ritalin as preworkout and legit enjoy the pain like a mazochist


why no meth?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 16, 2019)

androidcel said:


> why no meth?



ritalin is for my adhd and I time one of the two pills of the day for around my gym session. it makes me about legit 10% stronger and i can do infinite sets till it lasts


----------



## androidcel (Mar 16, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> ritalin is for my adhd and I time one of the two pills of the day for around my gym session. it makes me about legit 10% stronger and i can do infinite sets till it lasts


legit


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 17, 2019)

Autist said:


> Legit, I quit for a few months and only went if one of my friends did.


High IQ


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 17, 2019)

I enjoy doing sport like 

Soccer,tennis,swimming, maybe tuning 

But weight lifting i fucking hate it lol


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 17, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Speak for yourself lazy fuck


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Mar 18, 2019)

Do you even LIFT, bruh ?


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 18, 2019)

BlackpilledAF said:


> Do you even LIFT, bruh ?


I do. But I'm not going to lie to myself and say that I like the process. I just like the results that come from it.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 19, 2019)

Gyms would be less popular probably.


----------



## shimada (Mar 19, 2019)

There is a pill that can do that it's called superdrol/m1t/metribolone


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Mar 20, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> I do. But I'm not going to lie to myself and say that I like the process. I just like the results that come from it.



TBH I can see where you are coming from, but some of us learnt to enjoy the process. 

To me, goddamn it feels good to do a heavy pump, it feels good to be able to do 10 reps of a bench press weight I was struggling with one month ago, etc.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 20, 2019)

Not working out and being avg is death sentence in todays society


UndercovrNormie said:


> Working out seriously doesn't feel good?


It feels good but results from it are 10x satisfiying. If I didnt have results and gym woudnt provide such benefit I woudnt be doing it.


Limerencel said:


> Cope. I have a corporate job. And as I said earlier, I gymcel myself. I do not enjoy gymcelling, but I do enjoy the effecs that a gymcelled body give me.


Therefore you enjoy gym anyway



ZUZZCEL said:


> lifting ruined my life


Why


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't even know what the point of this thread is tbh
Also, believe it or not, gymgoing is crucial for growing as a person, if you get your gains immediately you will mentally be the same person as before, just in a muscle suit


----------

